# Smoke Detectors.............



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Why are all the servicing companies so worried about smoke detectors?? This is something that is BEYOND comprehension. If it goes off and the house is vacant, who hears it?? Mold can be growing on the walls but if the smoke detector is missing the world is going to end??? :lol::lol:


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

So true.



I guess they want the mold spores to know they are about to die.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

I think it was explained in another thread, it is based on local ordinances, and conveyence condition. Although, I just bought an REO which was maintained by SG, and it was one of the biggest hack jobs I have seen, no smoke detectors, hand rails feel over when I touched them, garage door would not open, etc. Inspector could not even inspect garage.:whistling2:


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

*re*

probably an insurance thing, as in if it burns down and they didn't have smoke detectors they don't get paid. Kind of like how we winterize burned down houses sometimes.


----------



## SagesServices (Oct 6, 2012)

Gives them something to invoice? Its probably an insurance thing.


----------



## FearlessTeapot (Oct 12, 2012)

We actually never see that. We briefly worked for Safeguard who bitched about smoke detectors alot, but none of our other clients do.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

I never hear a thing about them. We don't do sales cleans so we don't get the Carbon Monoxide tester, Smoke Detector complaints. We don't put out air fresheners or any of that other ridiculous crap either.

I have replaced many sump pumps and installed dehumidifiers in properties with no electricity over the years. 

Why do I care? It pays the same either way.:thumbup:


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

Doberman Properties said:


> I never hear a thing about them. We don't do sales cleans so we don't get the Carbon Monoxide tester, Smoke Detector complaints. We don't put out air fresheners or any of that other ridiculous crap either.
> 
> I have replaced many sump pumps and installed dehumidifiers in properties with no electricity over the years.
> 
> Why do I care? It pays the same either way.:thumbup:


 
So true:thumbsup:


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

It may have more to do with the loan type and possibly location. WI requires CO detectors to be installed in all rental properties and any property that has a permit pulled for electrical modification. Every VA loan I've done in the last year required smokes and CO installed to WI code on the initial service. Other loan types were 1 smoke and 1 CO per floor. Other types we bid the install.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

I wouldn't necessarily call it ridiculous crap. It's just a different stage in the process. Generally doing the hardcore preservation work on pre-sale/post-sale properties for HUD, then if you work on them getting ready for sale, you're doing things to make the property more attractive, in addition to preservation.

Sounds like you just do not do any REOs.



Doberman Properties said:


> I never hear a thing about them. We don't do sales cleans so we don't get the Carbon Monoxide tester, Smoke Detector complaints. We don't put out air fresheners or any of that other ridiculous crap either.
> 
> I have replaced many sump pumps and installed dehumidifiers in properties with no electricity over the years.
> 
> Why do I care? It pays the same either way.:thumbup:


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> Why are all the servicing companies so worried about smoke detectors?? This is something that is BEYOND comprehension. If it goes off and the house is vacant, who hears it?? Mold can be growing on the walls but if the smoke detector is missing the world is going to end??? :lol::lol:


MT
why would you ask such a question... you been in the game long enough to the "whys" an "what-fors"... NO questioning man... just "doing"...put'em in make a few bucks... I've learned not to cloud my head with the trivial Sh-t they ask for...


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

nurumkin said:


> probably an insurance thing, as in if it burns down and they didn't have smoke detectors they don't get paid. Kind of like how we winterize burned down houses sometimes.


NAILED IT

I did a wint on a property and turned on the heat to 55. Next day I get a call from realtor it had a fire in the attic/ceiling (radient heat) and it was determined to be faulty wiring PHEW

Insurance adjuster called realtor and asked him about the smoke detectors, if they were functionig, and that was it for claim. They paid it and the house is being repaired !!


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> I wouldn't necessarily call it ridiculous crap. It's just a different stage in the process. Generally doing the hardcore preservation work on pre-sale/post-sale properties for HUD, then if you work on them getting ready for sale, you're doing things to make the property more attractive, in addition to preservation.
> 
> Sounds like you just do not do any REOs.


I do REO work it is not my primary focus but we do some. I REFUSE to work for flat fees, do sales cleans, or smoke detector air freshener crap. My clients do not require it and I will not take clients that do.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

You make zero dollars when doing it for regionals or nationals because of the awful pricing. You can make money doing it for locals.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> You make zero dollars when doing it for regionals or nationals because of the awful pricing. You can make money doing it for locals.


 
WOW thats gotta be really bad pricing !! I make ~15 ea including detector and sales tax we have to pay! It takes ~ 10 min each and I have everything in a tool box except for the ladder to reach the ceiling and have even gone as far as to make a jig that makes the holes in one hammer swing. so that would be 75 an hour for using basic tools and I dont make single trips to install them I tell them while I am at the property I will do it but not a stand alone work order.


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

*re*



Splinterpicker said:


> WOW thats gotta be really bad pricing !! I make ~15 ea including detector and sales tax we have to pay! It takes ~ 10 min each and I have everything in a tool box except for the ladder to reach the ceiling and have even gone as far as to make a jig that makes the holes in one hammer swing. so that would be 75 an hour for using basic tools and I dont make single trips to install them I tell them while I am at the property I will do it but not a stand alone work order.


I would say your being generous on the time, I would put it closer to 1 min per detector and carbon monoxide detector (some of our clients require these too) I do quite a bit of these so I have a toolbelt specifically designed to make it quick. Plus it helps to buy them in bulk (you can haggle menards down on price if you buy enough) and I unwrap them and put them in totes so all I have to do is grab and screw.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

nurumkin said:


> I would say your being generous on the time, I would put it closer to 1 min per detector and carbon monoxide detector (some of our clients require these too) I do quite a bit of these so I have a toolbelt specifically designed to make it quick. Plus it helps to buy them in bulk (you can haggle menards down on price if you buy enough) and I unwrap them and put them in totes so all I have to do is grab and screw.


The 10 min includes total time, getting ladder out and back to truck taking pics ETC but it is more like 6 min if ya want to get to brasss tacks 
Wich we had a menards here all we have is Home depot and bLowes


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

*re*



Splinterpicker said:


> The 10 min includes total time, getting ladder out and back to truck taking pics ETC but it is more like 6 min if ya want to get to brasss tacks
> Wich we had a menards here all we have is Home depot and bLowes


I misunderstood I thought you were saying it takes you 10minutes per smoke (as in an hour to do 6), and if you get the right person at lowes they will haggle with you as well. Lately I got them to match what I was paying and I like them better (only for smokes) because they sell a 6pack so I don't feel bad about throwing away a full bag of garbage for 6 smokes that are individually packed. Now if I could just find Carbon monixide detectors that aren't packaged in child proof packages. 


About 3 years ago we had this plan to take a recipt in to lowes from menards and they beat it by 10% and then I took that receipt into Home depot and they beat it by 10%. Then take it back to Lowes and they will beat it again by 10%, rinse and repeat. Never got around to doing it though because I figured it was dishonest (and too much work)


----------



## EddieR (Oct 24, 2012)

I just stick some duct tape on the back of em and stick em up on the wall, take a photo than take it down and do it again at the next property. If the bank ever asks why there not there I just say some realtor or other contractor must have stole them. Makes this job alot simpler!


----------



## APlusPPGroup (Apr 14, 2012)

EddieR said:


> I just get some duct tape, stick it on the back of em, than stick it on the wall, take a photo and than take it down and do it again at the next property....if the bank ever asks where they went i just say some realtor or other contractor must have stole them...makes this job alot easier!


You're being facetious, right?

Linda


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

From other posts made I don't think so Linda.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

EddieR said:


> I just get some duct tape, stick it on the back of em, than stick it on the wall, take a photo and than take it down and do it again at the next property....if the bank ever asks where they went i just say some realtor or other contractor must have stole them...makes this job alot easier!


Hackology 101?


----------



## Freddie (Jun 13, 2012)

You can get bulk packs of 6 smoke detectors at Home Depot for $24 and a 6 pack of co detectors for $90 I get $20-30 per smoke detector and $30 for co detectors


----------



## wmhlc (Oct 8, 2012)

I do a ton of code violation repairs and the smokes are the #1 thing we repair on the houses. Its the first thing the building inspector looks for.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I thought Eddie was gone for good. Must have made bond.


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

*re*



Freddie said:


> You can get bulk packs of 6 smoke detectors at Home Depot for $24 and a 6 pack of co detectors for $90 I get $20-30 per smoke detector and $30 for co detectors


Where do you get 6 packs of CO detectors? Best I've ever found is a 2 pack with child proof packaging


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

wmhlc said:


> I do a ton of code violation repairs and the smokes are the #1 thing we repair on the houses. Its the first thing the building inspector looks for.




What's a building inspector??? :whistling2:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Appraisser, insurance adjuster, fire marshall, etc...


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> Hackology 101?


Thanks Thano... it's guy's like that, that you end going behind an clean-up their mess. Time will weed them out.


----------



## APlusPPGroup (Apr 14, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> I thought Eddie was gone for good. Must have made bond.


He must be gone again. I don't see his original post anymore.:thumbsup:

Linda


----------



## EddieR (Oct 24, 2012)

Of course I am still here :thumbup: Why wouldnt I be? Im not violating any rules, swearing, or being disrespectful to anyone. I am simply offering good tips to get the job done easier. If you dont like them than thats fine go to the next post because there are alot of people who will benefit from the tips and tricks i have to offer


----------



## APlusPPGroup (Apr 14, 2012)

EddieR said:


> Of course I am still here :thumbup: Why wouldnt I be? Im not violating any rules, swearing, or being disrespectful to anyone. I am simply offering good tips to get the job done easier. If you dont like them than thats fine go to the next post because there are alot of people who will benefit from the tips and tricks i have to offer


Are you serious? You are a huge risk/liability and so is anyone who takes your advice and actually puts your "tips and tricks" to work for them.:icon_rolleyes:

Linda


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

There is only one person here that thinks hes being cute.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

APlusPPGroup said:


> Are you serious? You are a huge risk/liability and so is anyone who takes your advice and actually puts your "tips and tricks" to work for them.:icon_rolleyes:
> 
> Linda


He is obviously on the get rich slow program.:lol:


----------



## APlusPPGroup (Apr 14, 2012)

Doberman Properties said:


> He is obviously on the get rich slow program.:lol:


He's dishonest. Period. And brainless. Only a fool would come onto a public forum and tell us how he installs them, takes a photo, then removes them to install, photograph, and remove them from other properties. Then says, "I dunno where they went"...... if asked why they're missing.:icon_rolleyes:

Hey, Erik......... give me a call asap, okay? 

Linda


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

APlusPPGroup said:


> He's dishonest. Period. And brainless. Only a fool would come onto a public forum and tell us how he installs them, takes a photo, then removes them to install, photograph, and remove them from other properties. Then says, "I dunno where they went"...... if asked why they're missing.:icon_rolleyes:
> 
> Hey, Erik......... give me a call asap, okay?
> 
> Linda


I will call you on Monday. Things have been weird for us lately I expect this week to be slow?


----------



## APlusPPGroup (Apr 14, 2012)

Doberman Properties said:


> I will call you on Monday. Things have been weird for us lately I expect this week to be slow?


Too late. What I had couldn't wait. 

Linda


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

APlusPPGroup said:


> Too late. What I had couldn't wait.
> 
> Linda


That is understandable! Someone in my office said you had called regarding something around Chicago. I only have one guy up there and he is slammed.


----------

